# Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?



## Freeak (26. Januar 2011)

*Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Ich hatte gerade mal Zeit und habe mir so meine Gadanken gemacht als ich die Letzten Tage Assassins Creed II Gespielt habe. Dort Gibt es ja die Kurzfilme "Lineage" welche ja die Vorgeschichte zu Spiel sind.

In meinen Augen wirklich gut Umgesetzt. Da kam mir die Idee wenn Hollywoood das verfilmen würde, das Wäre geil, fände ich zumindest. Darauffolgend können natürlich auch noch andere Titel sein.

Zumal es ja massig Spiele gibt welche wirklich Hitpotenzial haben. Darunter fallen für mich: BioShock, S.T.A.L.K.E.R., GTA IV, Darksiders, Half Life 2 sowie Splinter Cell um mal ein paar zu nennen, was haltet ihr von der Idee? Ich meine, die Quallität von Lineage ist für einen Kurzfilm schon Recht gut, klar, das Assassinengewand von Giovanni hat nicht wirklich (insbesondere die Kapuze) etwas mit dem aus dem in AC II zu Tun, dennoch ist der Streifen ganz Interessant.


----------



## cerbero (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Ich hät liebend gern mal einen Film über das Battletechuniversum gesehen, in der Mache war das wohl schon öfters, draus geworden ist nie was...


----------



## longtom (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Ein Film zum C&C Tiberium Univers wäre eine feine Sache ,aber bitte dann mit den Darstellern aus den Zwischensequenzen vom Spiel das hatte ein herliches B-Movie Flair.


----------



## -Phoenix- (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Gothic Als Film wär mal richtig geil.


----------



## rabe08 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Keins - bitte nicht!!!! Ich habe Wing Commander gesehen...


----------



## Freeak (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Keins - bitte nicht!!!! Ich habe Wing Commander gesehen...




Ja mag sein, das es (sehr) Schlechte Umsetzungen gibt (Boll) aber ich glaube wenn sich ein FÄHIGER Regisseur und der richtige Drehbuchautor gedanken machen, kann man dennoch mit einem guten bis villeicht sogar sehr gutem Werk rechnen, immerhin hat man einen Ruf und viel (sehr viel) Geld zu verlieren, wenn der Streifen hinter den Erwartungen zurückbleibt.


----------



## alex1028 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Crysis währe top aber nich wenn Til Schweiger die Hauptrolle spielt 
Sonst kommt so ein Desaster raus wie Far Cry


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Mass Effect 2 könnte man sehr gut verfilmen, man müßte vlt. das Rekrutieren der Leute halt eher was schneller ablaufen lassen, vlt. ähnlich wie bei Armageddon oder so   Pro Teammember halt maximal 2 minuten, sonst ist ja schon die halbe Filmlaufzeit weg   oder man sucht sich 2-3 Charaketere aus, die dann für die Film-Version enger mit Shepard befreundet sind als die anderen, und deren Rekrutierung wird halt dann doch jeweils 10min gezeigt. 

Oder man macht es wie bei Herr der Ringe als Trilogie. Teil 1: die Gefährten (nur Rekrutierung), Teil 2: die zwei Türme (man trifft auf 2 Kollektoren-Raumschiffe), Teil 3: Rückkehr des Königs (Shepard als Held = König der Galaxie)


----------



## Arthuriel (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Hmm, wie wäre es denn mit der Elders Scrolls Reihe (ist ja eigentlich auch recht umfangreich von der Geschichte her) oder Zelda?

Ansonsten gibt es ja zum anderen Spielen auch haufenweise Fake-Trailer (Zum Beispiel Minesweeper oder Tetris. Das wäre so dumm, das es schon wieder genial wäre, wenn sowas tatsächlich als Film rauskäme ).


----------



## PHENOMII (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Ich finde, dass Mafia (erster Teil) UNBEDINGT verfilmt werden soll. Einer der besten PC-Spiele überhaupt und HAMMER Story!!!


----------



## seventyseven (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Metro 2033,Dead Space und Wolfenstein als Realverfilmung wären meine Favoriten


----------



## inzpekta (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.
Mass Effect
CoD-Black Ops

Und wenn man Star Wars Unleashed noch irgendwie zwischen die restlichen Teile packen könnte


----------



## cerbero (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Keins - bitte nicht!!!! Ich habe Wing Commander gesehen...



Schlechte Beispiele gibts genug.

Wir können ja mal gute Beispiele suchen 

Prince of Persia war für eine Spieleverfilmugn von Disney sogar recht gut gelungen. (Vielleicht hab ich einfach nur viel schlimmeres erwartet)


----------



## schlumpf666 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



PHENOMII schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass Mafia (erster Teil) UNBEDINGT verfilmt werden soll. Einer der besten PC-Spiele überhaupt und HAMMER Story!!!



Problem is da nur das manche sachen aus mafia 1 schon in anderen filmen zu sehen waren... 
Aber grundsätzlich stimm ich dir da komplett zu, das wäre wirklich geil!

Ansonsten fänd ich auch crysis ganz cool, allerdings müssten sie natürlich die story für den film bissl ändern.
Meinetwegen auch mit til schweiger in der hauptrolle, solang er die fresse hält und den nano-suit anlässt! 
Psycho als hauptcharakter im film gespielt von gerard buttler wäre aber bissl besser...


----------



## Nucleus (27. Januar 2011)

Aktueller Titel: Dead Space

Klassiker: Earthworm Jim, Day of the Tentacle und Z! 

Sent from my DesireHD


----------



## RapToX (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

mh, da gibts ein paar die mir so einfallen:

duke nukem
half-life
mafia
gothic
no one lives forever
left 4 dead
max payne (gibts zwar schon, aber zu dem gruselstreifen muß ich ja nicht mehr viel sagen )

man bräuchte nicht mal mehr irgendwelche storys erfinden, sondern einfach nur die bereits vorhandenen 1:1 verfilmen. aber das bleibt wohl wunschdenken


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Assassins Creed


----------



## Hansaplast (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Tetris  
Redneck Rampage
Einen WoW Raid, gespielt von den Muppets.

Keinen Film, aber ein Paradroid in 3d mit Multiplayer wäre was.


----------



## cerbero (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Hansaplast schrieb:


> Tetris
> ...



Have Fun 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE_1KlWFJyA


----------



## BeerIsGood (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Der Roman der Stalker zugrunde liegt wurde schon verfilmt glaube ich  Ist dann halt leicht was Anderes.
Beim Blick auf die Fensterbank fällt mir noch ein guter Kandidat ins Auge, Fallout 3. Wobei man sich da auch gleich Mad Max ansehen kann


----------



## Ghostknight (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Was ich mir gut vorstellen könnte wäre Portal also .. hm ähnlich wie Cube wers kennt .. paar leute werden verschleppt wachen in einem raum auf und müssen sich von raum zu raum wieder an die oberfläche kämpfen dafür müssen sie in den verschiedenen rätsel lösen wäre also eig. auch nur Cube aber im Portal style xD


----------



## Seabound (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Half Life 1

Das erste und zweite Gothic könnte auch nen schönen Fantasyfilm abgeben


----------



## Freeak (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Der Roman der Stalker zugrunde liegt wurde schon verfilmt glaube ich  Ist dann halt leicht was Anderes



Na ja, so Richtig hat der Film "Stalker" nichts mit "Picknick am Wegesrand" von Boris und Arkadi Strugatzki zu tun.

Lediglich die Basis vom Roman wurde für den Film verwendet, das Buch ist um einiges Tiefgründiger. Und Stalker hat mich "Picknick am Wegesrand" auch nur ein paar Gemeinsamkeiten, den in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. hat man sich das verstrahlte Gebiet um den 1986 Havarierten Reaktor von Chernobyl Ausgesucht. Und das lies natürlich eine andere Story zu als wie im Roman oder Film.

Dennoch wäre es ein Traum wenn die 3 Deutschen Romane als Film umgesetzt würden.


----------



## ThePlayer (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Fear.


----------



## Windows0.1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Assassins Creed Verfilmt währ geil


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Das erste und zweite Gothic könnte auch nen schönen Fantasyfilm abgeben


Was du nur hast,Gothic 1 gibt es doch als film.
Ich fände EliteForce 1 als film gut.Man könnte die story des spiels einfach nacherzählen und ggf. noch ein wenig ausschmücken.Das gäbe mit sicherheit einen guten action-film und dem tetryon-impulsdisruptor könnte man mal noch ein paar ordentliche effekte verpassen.


----------



## Nucleus (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Ah, da fällt mir ein:

*Star Wars: Republic Commando* als Film wäre mega!


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Was du nur hast,Gothic 1 gibt es doch als film.




Cool, danke!  Werd ich mir die Tage ma reinpfeifen. Download läuft...


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



ThePlayer schrieb:


> Fear.



 

Metro 2033, nach Buch und Spiel noch als Film hinterher.
und natürlich....Tetris


----------



## Jan565 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Metal Gear, Final Fantasy(die Spiele Reihe nicht die beiden erschienen gemeint), Half Life, Gothic, Assassins Creed, Bioshock, Cryostasis, Alone in the Dark... ach mir fällt da sehr viel ein was Potenzial hat. Aber leider kann nicht alles so erfolgreich werden wie Resident Evil. 

Far Cry war schon eine gute Idee, aber leider komplett falsch umgesetzt, hätte man wesentlich besser machen können. Postal ist einfach nur lustig und ist einfach ein genialer Film.


----------



## christian150488 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

mich würd mal nen Film zu GTA interesieren...


----------



## Memphys (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Minesweeper? Wer suchet der findet, wer drauftritt verschwindet ?

Dragon Age, CoD Black Ops (ich mag so Filme) und Devil May Cry wären sehenswert denk ich.


----------



## DarthLAX (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

hui geil ein thema für "mich" 

naja ich fang mal an:

command and conquer (wir schmeißen den letzten teil aus dem fenster und machen nen film 

KOTOR I und II 

Dragon Age

Mass Effect

vampire the masquerade: bloodlines (liebe des game obwohl es "unfertig" auf den markt kam - liegt wahrsch. daran, das es in dem szenario sonst NIX gibt)

earth 2140 und 2150

max payne I und II

The force Unleashed und Jedi Knight (I, II und Academy)

warcraft (evtl. inklusive dem was ich WOW passiert ist)

starcraft (stellt euch mal so nen ZERG auf der großen leinwand und in 3D vor!)

man könnte noch stundenlang aufzählen aber ich lass das mal (währen eh die besten kandidaten meiner meinung nach)


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

God of War wäre sicher interessant, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass Uwe Boll vorher Tetris verfilmt.


----------



## Nucleus (3. Februar 2011)

Ein Starcraft-Film? Müsste dann aber als Warhammer 40.000 laufen 

- Sent from my DesireHD


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



christian150488 schrieb:


> mich würd mal nen Film zu GTA interesieren...


 
Heißt Scarface


----------



## Aven X (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> max payne I und II


 
Gibts doch, wenn auch meiner Meinung nach bestenfalls mittelmässig umgesetzt.

Ich persönlich würde mich über The Witcher freuen


----------



## Kusanar (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Alone in the Dark



YouTube - Alone in the Dark (2005) 

einen warhammer film würd ich echt goil finden... oder einen der need for speed teile, dann gib's mal konkurrenz für the fast and the furious 
oder vielleicht mal von wolf.en.stein einen film abdrehen? es wird wieder zeit die bösen nazis rauszuholen...

[YT]YouTube - Inglourious Basterds - Bingo (HD)[/YT]


gut für einen kurzfilm eignen würden sich frogger, mohrhuhnschiessen (a day in the life of mr. moorhuhn?), asteroids, etc....


----------



## Nucleus (3. Februar 2011)

Eine Produktion zu Warhammer 40.000 gibts schon und heißt Ultramarines.

Eine bessere Umsetzung wäre aber wirklich wünschenswert.

- Sent from my DesireHD


----------



## facehugger (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Ich wär für Dead Space, Fallout3, Mass Effect, Fear und Mechwarrior


----------



## Biosman (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Viele Jahre haben die Spieleentwickler Hollywood Kopiert. Heute dreht es sich langsam... es vergeht kaum ein Jahr wo nicht mindestens 1-2 Filme nach bekannten Spiele Titeln erscheinen.

Auch heute bekannte Filme werden mit vielen Szenen vollgestopft die ich alle schon Jahrelang aus Computerspielen kenne.


----------



## Tobucu (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Aven X schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mich über The Witcher freuen


Gibs auch schon. Ist, wen wunderts, eine Polnische Produktion. Basiert auf den Büchern und ist vor dem Spiel erschienen. Als Fan empfehlenswert


----------



## cerbero (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Eine Produktion zu Warhammer 40.000 gibts schon und heißt Ultramarines....




Gab auch eine namens Damnatus - wurde allerdings von GW eingestampft. [Infos darüber]


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Wenn man noch ein bisschen "Bodenhandlung" einfügt, dann könnt man aus HAWX auch noch was Nettes machen


----------



## Beware (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Mass effect
Soll ja auch angeblich schon in planung sein.


----------



## m_bayer (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Ich finds grad nicht aber soweit ich weiß soll zu Stalker 2 eine Serie im TV erscheinen.
EDIT: Stalker: TV-Serie zum Ego-Shooter in Planung


----------



## AchtBit (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

mass effect, wir aber schwierig werden die Rolle der universellen Schöpfer in Szene zu setzen


----------



## dickhead (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Hmm ich ahbe früher mit meinem Dad zusammen im "Lands of Lore" gezockt. Wir konnten uns Stunden mit dem Game beschäftigen und zu Windows 98 Zeiten war die Grafik gar nciht mal so schlecht. Also das als Film wäre schon kewl


----------



## SonicNoize (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Ganz klar: Half-Life.

Ungefähr so:

YouTube - Escape From City 17 - Part One



Aber bitte nicht von Uwe Boll. Ich mach mir seit Jahren darüber gedanken, ob es möglich wäre, dagegen gerichtlich vorzugehen oder Massenproteste veranstalten, sollte Uwe Boll tatsächlich Half Life verfilmen wollen...


----------



## RapToX (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht von Uwe Boll. Ich mach mir seit Jahren darüber gedanken, ob es möglich wäre, dagegen gerichtlich vorzugehen oder Massenproteste veranstalten, sollte Uwe Boll tatsächlich Half Life verfilmen wollen...


da solltest du dir keine großen gedanken machen.
meines wissens hat valve irgendwann mal verkündet, dass nur sie selbst in der lage wären solch einen film zu produzieren


----------



## Micha77 (16. Juli 2011)

Witcher 2


----------



## SyN-Flood (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Tom Clancy´s Splinter Cell wäre mal ganz intressant


----------



## Sebx (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Uncharted! Großartiges Game... warte echt auf den dritten Teil.
Der Film soll wirklich gedreht werden... hier gefunden:
Uncharted: Regisseur für Kinofilm gefunden - News - TrailerLounge.de


----------



## Dragon70 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Naja also da wären Halo, Assassins Creed, Mafia 2, Half-life, GTA 4 und Serious Sam



MFG Dragon


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Ghostknight schrieb:


> Was ich mir gut vorstellen könnte wäre Portal also .. hm ähnlich wie Cube wers kennt .. paar leute werden verschleppt wachen in einem raum auf und müssen sich von raum zu raum wieder an die oberfläche kämpfen dafür müssen sie in den verschiedenen rätsel lösen wäre also eig. auch nur Cube aber im Portal style xD


 
Gibts da nicht schon was - wie hieß der Film noch... ? Ah ja, Saw!!!

Also ich wünschte mir Unreal Tournament als Film - das Problem ist nur, dass wenn einer auf die Idee kommt ein cooles Spiel zu verfilmen, dann kommt meist nur sinnloser Schrott raus. Man erinnere sich an Resident Evil-Reihe - eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten so versaut.

Es gibt aber auch wenige gute Beispiele: Silent Hill z.B. - den fand ich echt gut.


----------



## avio1982 (17. Juli 2011)

F. E. A. R.  würde mich reizen.  Die Spiele sind meiner Meinung nach auch Klasse.


----------



## KiraSenpai (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

hm ansich Metro2033 wobei hier es vom buch abgeleitet ist, was es umso leichter machen würde denk ich ..aber aufjedenfall wärs nen kracher^^


----------



## HAWX (17. Juli 2011)

Fear oder Splinter Cell Conviction


----------



## thysol (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Metro 2033


----------



## Jan565 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Metal Gear Solid (der leider auf Eis gelegt wurde genauso wie Half Life)

Assassins Creed würde bestimmt auch einen guten Film abliefern. Ist schließlich ein gutes Spiel, leider vom falschen Publisher. 

Fahrenheit

Heavy Rain(wird verfilmt und kommt 2013 so viel ich weiß raus)

X (das Weltraum Strategie spiel) aber nur als Filmreihe.


----------



## Freeak (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Man erinnere sich an Resident Evil-Reihe - eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten so versaut.



Dem kann ich NICHT zustimmen, immerhin Spicht der Erfolg (4 Filme) für die Serie. Klar REIN mit dem Spielen hats so gut wie nur die Zombies, den T-Virus und einige Charaktere aus den Spielen Gemeinsam. Dennoch finde ich das es besser ist als das was Boll mit "Alone in The Dark - The new Nightmare" gemacht hat, allein da ich das Game gezockt habe habe ich mich Risig Grefeut als es heiß das es verfilmt werden soll, aber was rauskam war purer murks.

Es gibt so einiges was sich auch perfekt einen Würde so in meinen Augen Mafia II (Auch wenn das Ende Besch.. eiden war), aber auch die Adventurereihe Black Mirror wäre echt genial.


----------



## wuschi (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

was ich mir auch noch als fim vorstellen könnte wäre killzone ... auch wen warscheinlich net viele leute es gespielt haben


----------



## PsychoQeeny (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Freeak schrieb:


> Dem kann ich NICHT zustimmen, immerhin Spicht der Erfolg (4 Filme) für die Serie. Klar REIN mit dem Spielen hats so gut wie nur die Zombies, den T-Virus und einige Charaktere aus den Spielen Gemeinsam. Dennoch finde ich das es besser ist als das was Boll mit "Alone in The Dark - The new Nightmare" gemacht hat, allein da ich das Game gezockt habe habe ich mich Risig Grefeut als es heiß das es verfilmt werden soll, aber was rauskam war purer murks.
> 
> Es gibt so einiges was sich auch perfekt einen Würde so in meinen Augen Mafia II (Auch wenn das Ende Besch.. eiden war), aber auch die Adventurereihe Black Mirror wäre echt genial.


 

Ich war damals auch seeeehr enteuscht von Resident , hey mann ... Riesenspinnen Atmosphäre und Monster ohne Ende ... was hat man da Billiges draus gemacht ?! Eine SpezialForces Kämpft gegen Zombies und paar Hunde (na Toll) . Aber als Film ansich (gegenüber anderen Movies) ist die Res. reihe ganz Gut .

*Command&Conquer* mit Epischen Schlachten wär doch was .(so alla vorspann Alarmstufe Rot2)


----------



## stefan.net82 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

_"Bulletstorm The Movie"_ würde mal eine stilvolle Abendunterhaltung liefern. Da freut sich die ganze Famlile!


----------



## jensi251 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Bad company 2 wäre was.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5cjKZ2L6zSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So etwas als Film hätte schon etwas.
Krieg um Isla Inocentes, bzw. die Falkland Insel(n)


----------



## Neox (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Naja ich würd mir mal gern Metro 2033; AC und Armed Assault 2 als Film angucken !


----------



## KOF328 (19. Juli 2011)

GTA IV ist doch schon ein Film wenn man doe ganzen cutscenes aneinander hängt


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Metro 2033, Warhammer 40K ( gar nicht blutig, und sicher uncut )


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Die Mass Effect-Reihe würde ich gerne verfilmt sehen. Am besten von den Machern von "Babylon 5" zusammen mit Roland Emmerich. - Bitte niemals von Uwe Boll!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. Juli 2011)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mass Effect-Reihe würde ich gerne verfilmt sehen. Am besten von den Machern von "Babylon 5" zusammen mit Roland Emmerich. - Bitte niemals von Uwe Boll!



ME zu verfilmen wäre durchaus eine gute Idee.
Wobei ich ja gerne eine Verfilmung von Stalker hätte.

Aber davor sperrt jemand bitte Uwe Boll ein und wirft die Schlüssel weg xD


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> ... Aber davor sperrt jemand bitte Uwe Boll ein und wirft die Schlüssel weg xD


Lass uns das gemeinsam machen, einen Auftraggeber der für Boll´s Kaltstellung ´nen 7-stelligen Betrag löhnt finden wir schon, - der hat genug Leute im Filmgeschäft verargert. 
- Greetz -


----------



## Bruce112 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Tetris +Pacman


----------



## city_cobra (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Ich würde ja gerne Larry als Film sehen


----------



## mds51 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Mass Effect... soll ja als Film kommen... aber naja 1. ist das nicht MEIN Shepard  und die Story soll ja auch anders werden 

Ansonsten:
Half Life


----------



## biohaufen (21. September 2011)

NFS The Run!; Duke Nukem Forever ( The Movie xD ); so nen dreistes GTA IV


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. September 2011)

Kennt jemand Company of Heroes? Die Stories der Kampagnen sind wirklich filmreif inszeniert. 
Und aus Bulletstorm könnte man nen geilen Tarantino-Film machen


----------



## LiquidCenTi (4. Oktober 2011)

Starcarft 2: Wings of Liberty !


----------



## giga871 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Hallo!

eine "richtige" Filmumsetzung zu Need For Speed! wäre Cool


----------



## Westfale_09 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Tokyo Drift *Hust


----------



## Alistair (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Ich freue mich bereits sehr auf den Film zu *Mass Effect,* hoffe aber, dass die Story nicht zu sehr verändert wird.

Ansonsten wäre es toll, wenn es gute Filmumsetzungen zu *Dragon Age,* *F.E.A.R.* und *Dead Space* geben würde. 

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## MrReal1ty (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

F.E.A.R


----------



## Bu11et (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Company of Heroes? Die Stories der Kampagnen sind wirklich filmreif inszeniert.
> Und aus Bulletstorm könnte man nen geilen Tarantino-Film machen


 
Bulletstorm wäre in der Tat ein interissante Idee! Mit der heutigen Technik könnte man einen schönen Actionstreifen draus machen. Allerdings sollte man den dann mit brain off schauen .


----------



## firephoenix28 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Uncharted 2


----------



## PowerWaffel (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Red Dead Redemption 
mafia 2


----------



## ChaoZ (23. Oktober 2011)

Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
Mass Effect 3 (Multiplayer!? Was soll der Schunz?)
Die ME Reihe, weil so ein unendliches Potenzial besteht.
Red Dead Redemption
Shadow of the Colossus
L.A. Noire
Max Payne 2
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2

Das fällt mir so auf Anhieb ein.


----------



## Antonio (23. Oktober 2011)

Crysis 1/ WH Metro 2033 und Bf3


----------



## euMelBeumel (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Zelda und Metroid, dann mit viel Abstand Bayonetta, Mass Effect und BioShock.


----------



## TankCommander (24. Oktober 2011)

Kane & Lynch, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Metro2033, Larry


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Zelda und Metroid, dann mit viel Abstand Bayonetta, Mass Effect und BioShock.


Also bei den ersten 3 stimme ich dir zu, nur sollte Metroid und vor allem Bayonetta ab 18 sein.


----------



## Stroiner (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Star wars


----------



## KillerCroc (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Mass Effect 2
Batman Arkham Asylum
Crysis 1 + 2
Metro 2033
Call of Duty Modern Warfare
Dragon Age Origins
Splinter Cell 1-5

... fallen mir da sofort ein


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Das mit Crysis würde ich nicht zu laut sagen, sonst kommt Uwe noch auf blöde Ideen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Also bei den ersten 3 stimme ich dir zu, nur sollte Metroid und vor allem Bayonetta ab 18 sein.


 
Aber hallo


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Ich meinte natürlich wegen der übertriebenen Gewaltdarstellung.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

-Mass Effect (Komplette Reihe. Soll ja auch schon im Gespräch gewesen sein, aber BioWare will den richtigen finden und nicht Uwe Boll  )
- Crysis 1&2
- Left 4 Dead 1/2 (schon schwierig daraus einen gescheiten Film zumachen, aber ich würd ihn gucken  )
- Assassins Creed (Auch ziemlich schwierig, hoher B/C/D Movie Faktor)
- Dead Space 1/2 !!!
- Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Hampti (2. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Für mich ganz klar die Command and Conquer Reihe


----------



## Festplatte (4. November 2011)

Half-Life 1 und 2, Batman: Arkham Asylum, Batman: Arkham City


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Gothic könnte ich mir noch vorstellen oder MoH Airborne / BiA Hells Highway


----------



## cookiebrandt (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Was glaube ich noch gar nicht genannt wurde, ist Mirror's Edge. Das könnte zumindest auf "Jumper"-Niveau landen.

Final Fantasy an sich würde mich zwar freuen - aber ich glaube gleichzeitig auch enttäuschen, weil man dieses Feeling, "selbst im Spiel zu sein", wird nicht gut rüberkommen. Ansonsten, Half-Life und Mafia 1, wie schon genannt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Final Fantasy als Film gibt es schon


----------



## Dante1611 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Little Big Planet wäre doch ganz nett


----------



## ser0_silence (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Wie wärs mit Limbo? Das wär ein düsterer Film


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

World of Warcraft. Ganz klar.


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



ser0_silence schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Limbo? Das wär ein düsterer Film


Ich hab zwar das Ende noch nicht gesehen, aber die Dialoge wären sicher fesselnd.


----------



## ser0_silence (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar das Ende noch nicht gesehen, aber die Dialoge wären sicher fesselnd.


 
Ich leider auch nicht... 

Das wär ein Film der ohne Dialoge 
Aber nach ner halben Stunde würden die Zuschauer Depressionen und Angstzüstände bekommen, wie bei dem originalen Exorzist


----------



## ser0_silence (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Leandros schrieb:


> World of Warcraft. Ganz klar.


 Nene wenn dann Diablo


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



ser0_silence schrieb:


> Nene wenn dann Diablo


 
Diablo wär auch Geil!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Moorhuhn, oder das Ende vom Wienerwald


----------



## ser0_silence (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Leandros schrieb:


> Diablo wär auch Geil!


 Aber sowas von  Den würd ich mir 100pro angucken


----------



## ser0_silence (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Moorhuhn, oder das Ende vom Wienerwald


 Wie wärs mit Worms?


----------



## Leandros (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



ser0_silence schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Worms?


 
Stell ich mir Witzig vor, bitte mit Original Stimmen aus dem Game


----------



## ser0_silence (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Leandros schrieb:


> Stell ich mir Witzig vor, bitte mit Original Stimmen aus dem Game


 Auf jedenfall  Die Stimmen müssen sein das war ja fast das beste 
Aber wär schon dezent brutal der Film


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



ser0_silence schrieb:


> Ich leider auch nicht...
> 
> Das wär ein Film der ohne Dialoge
> Aber nach ner halben Stunde würden die Zuschauer Depressionen und Angstzüstände bekommen, wie bei dem originalen Exorzist


Das könnte man sogar wirklich verfilmen, obwohl es dann so ähnlich wie Source Code laufen müsste. 

Immerhin habe ich mich bei der ersten Bärenfalle erschrocken.


----------



## ser0_silence (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Das könnte man sogar wirklich verfilmen, obwohl es dann so ähnlich wie Source Code laufen müsste.
> 
> Immerhin habe ich mich bei der ersten Bärenfalle erschrocken.


 
Kenn den Film leider net, aber immer gut neue zu sammeln, werd ich mir wohl mal angucken 

Ey ganz ehrlich wenn man das ne weile im dunkeln zockt kriegt man irgendwann ne macke 
Klar kein Vergleich zu Amnesia, aber trotzdem 

Ey da ist die nächste Idee... Amnesia


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Naja, nach ner Zeit gewöhnt man sich ans Sterben.


----------



## ser0_silence (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Naja, nach ner Zeit gewöhnt man sich ans Sterben.


 Jo wohl wahr. Aber trotzdem krankges Game 
Haste dir ma die youtube videos vom Gameplay zu Amnesia angeguckt? Die gehen so krank ab xD
Oder meinste Limbo?


----------



## Gast20141208 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Ich meine es generell. 

Death Spank könnte auch verfilmt werden, aber bitte keinen Ron Pearlman in Unterhosen.


----------



## ser0_silence (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

So source code fertig... Ich geh penn und Film gucken :p
Nacht @all


----------



## ser0_silence (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich meine es generell.
> 
> Death Spank könnte auch verfilmt werden, aber bitte keinen Ron Pearlman in Unterhosen.


 
xD Aso^^ Ja das erst recht 

Kenn ich auch nicht xD Schande 
Jut nacht


----------



## Gamefruit93 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Battlefield Bad Company 2
Call of Duty Modern Warfare / MW2 / MW3 (BluRay Trilogie)
Das wäre geil.


----------



## cookiebrandt (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Final Fantasy als Film gibt es schon


 
Sogar zweimal  Die Geschichte von Final Fantasy VII wurde auch in einem Film fortgeführt.


----------



## TankCommander (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Zur Zeit soll ja World of Warcraft verfilmt werden, so wie ich das gelesen und Bekannten gehört habe.


----------



## ChaoZ (6. November 2011)

Dann aber hoffentlich in der Art von Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children. Ich liebe diese Art von Filmen.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



TankCommander schrieb:


> Zur Zeit soll ja World of Warcraft verfilmt werden, so wie ich das gelesen und Bekannten gehört habe.


 
Es wird nicht World of Warcaft verfilmt sondern Warcraft.


----------



## TankCommander (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es wird nicht World of Warcaft verfilmt sondern Warcraft.


 
Überall wird von einem World of Warcraft Film gesprochen und nicht von Warcraft! 

http://www.bild.de/digital/spiele/w...filmt-den-spiele-bestseller-9120736.bild.html


Was zur Zeit an Spiele verfilmt wird könnt ihr hier sehen.
http://www.bild.de/digital/spiele/fg-spiele-filme-9120908.bild.html


----------



## Veriquitas (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Genau weil Bild erstmal für überall steht ne...

Es wird ein Warcraft Film und kein World of Warcraft Film das wurde schon vor zwei drei Jahren in den Blizzard Foren ausdiskutiert.


----------



## TankCommander (6. November 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:
			
		

> Genau weil Bild erstmal für überall steht ne...
> 
> Es wird ein Warcraft Film und kein World of Warcraft Film das wurde schon vor zwei drei Jahren in den Blizzard Foren ausdiskutiert.



Ich habe Dir gestern schon gesagt das du in einer Traumwelt lebst, und heute muss ich es Dir wieder sagen. Das schreibt nicht nur die Bildzeitung, das i-Net ist voll davon. 2 Jahre ist nee lange Zeit her,wo das diskutiert wurde. Ich werde mit Dir keine Diskussion jetzt darüber führen, dafür ist meine Zeit viel zu kurz. Das Klischee wo du gestern selbst angesprochen hast, trifft voll und ganz auf dich zu.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Warcraft (film) - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft

Hier bitte schön, jetzt brauchste auch nicht mehr zu diskutieren.


----------



## Kaid (7. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Left 4 Dead 
MassEffect
Deadspace


----------



## Mr.Fore (7. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

BILD als Quelle für irgendwas anzugeben, diskreditiert den Verfasser leider per sofort und für alle Zeit und länger... Oh man...

Ich wünsch mir n Film zu Max Payne (und niemand wage es zu behaupten, es gäbe schon eine adäquate Umsetzung. Dieser lächerliche Versuch mit einem Bling-Bling-Crack-Afroamerikaner statt eines gestandenen Russen - Lächerlich!!!)


----------



## 1975jassi (8. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Diablo würde ich geil finden.


----------



## NCphalon (8. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

BF:BC2 wär ich auch dafür 

X3:TC oder Aquanox2 wärn auch geil^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Ich bin noch für Sam & Max.


----------



## jonasf (8. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

definitiv diablo.
doom wäre sicherlich amüsant


----------



## RapToX (8. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



jonasf schrieb:


> doom wäre sicherlich amüsant


bitteschön: Doom (Film)


----------



## Hampti (11. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

zak mckracken oder maniac mansion


----------



## Stevii (11. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Fallout fände ich glaube ich äusserst interessant.


----------



## Uziflator (12. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Half Life 1/2, Mass Effect, Splinter Cell (Soll ja kommen)




cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Sogar zweimal  Die Geschichte von Final Fantasy VII wurde auch in einem Film fortgeführt.


Von FF gibt es mehr als 2 Filme 

Final Fantasy - Legend Of The Crystals (4 Teilig)
Final Fantasy Unlimited (Serie)
Final Fantasy VII - Advent Children
Final Fantasy VII - Last Order
Final Fantasy VII - On the Way to a Smile - Denzel Chapter
Final Fantasy - Die Mächte in Dir


----------



## Freeak (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Was denke ich mal auch ganz geil wäre ist Black Mirror 1-3 Als Film. Oder wiel es ja schon fast einer ist: LA Noire.


----------



## Ceroc (15. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Monkey Island, auch was sag ich ... jedes gute Adventure taugt zum Movie.

Auf den Wow Movie freu ich mich


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

hey monkey island hab ich vergessen. ja das auf jedenfall.


----------



## Sasori (17. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Da gäbe es so einiges.

Natürlich animiert und kein Life Action.

meine Liste währe:

Fragile Dreams
Muramasa the Demonblade
Darksiders
Portal wäre auch witzig^^
Tales of Symphonia


----------



## Zergoras (21. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Die komplette StarCraft Geschichte. Gerendert wie die Videozwischensequenzen aus StarCraft 2. Man wär das geil!!!


----------



## onslaught (21. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Bioshock wurde seltsamerweise nur einmal genannt, das fänd ich interessant.

Mechwarrior oder Battletech wurde nur zweimal genannt.

Filme über konventionellen Krieg, Hacken&Stechen oder Autorennen gibts doch schon viele gute.


----------



## jurawi (21. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

kurze nebenfrage ! habe iwie im kopf das damals, als ich noch ein splinter cell fan war, ein film von der serie im kino kam, oder kommen sollte ! hab ich da iwas falsches in erinnerung, oder war da mal sowas ind er art O.o ? pls pm an mich wenn jemand was davon weiß (:


----------



## Veriquitas (23. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Die komplette StarCraft Geschichte. Gerendert wie die Videozwischensequenzen aus StarCraft 2. Man wär das geil!!!


 
Wird es nicht geben ein Film in der Qualität in normaler Filmlänge 1 Stunde 30 Minuten würde 15 Jahre dauern.

Was Bioshock angeht der Film war in Planung wäre aber der teuerste Film der Welt geworden, letzte Meldun vor kurzem war sie haben es nicht so eilig mit der Produktion.


----------



## HIrNI (23. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

dead island^^


----------



## Udem (23. November 2011)

HIrNI schrieb:


> dead island^^


 
Ach solche filme wie das Spiel gibt es doch dutzende  .


----------



## Dr|Gonzo (23. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Syndicate!


----------



## Fexzz (23. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Ein Warcraft Film wäre echt interessant. Nur leider wird ja schon seit Jahren angekündigt, dass der irgendwann kommt...aber ich denke nicht, dass da tatsächlich was kommt.


----------



## HIrNI (23. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Udem schrieb:


> Ach solche filme wie das Spiel gibt es doch dutzende  .


 
aber nie genug^^


----------



## Zergoras (25. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wird es nicht geben ein Film in der Qualität in normaler Filmlänge 1 Stunde 30 Minuten würde 15 Jahre dauern.



Wieso das denn? Können die PCs das nicht schnell genug rendern oder wie darf ich das verstehen? o.O


----------



## Veriquitas (26. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Solche Cinematics wie das Sc 2 Inro benötigen eine sehr sehr lange Arbeitszeit in der Quali. deswegen würde es solange dauern. Blizzard hatte das mal in einem Artikel über Starcraft Ghost erwähnt..


----------



## iNsTaBiL (26. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

ich wär auch mal ganz stark fürn nen gothic film 
am liebsten wär mich gothic 2


----------



## PC GAMER (26. November 2011)

Ich würde gerne mal GTA im kino sehen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. November 2011)

PC GAMER schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne mal GTA im kino sehen.



Gibts doch schon massig.

Scarface = GTA VC


----------



## DuG (27. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

crysis wer doch mal was


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Crysis wäre nice.  Oder was mir gefallen würde -> The Witcher 2


----------



## Oromus (27. November 2011)

Batman - Muahahah

Ne mal Spass beiseite: The Witcher 2 wäre momentan so mein Favorit.


----------



## icke_icke (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Bin ganz stark für die Assassin's Creed Reihe...stell ich mir echt gut vor


----------



## Daxelinho (3. Dezember 2011)

icke_icke schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ganz stark für die Assassin's Creed Reihe...stell ich mir echt gut vor



Habe ich vor ca. 3 Tagen auch gedacht, als ich den Test von AC: R gesehen habe.

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Mass Effect. Hat viel Potential und Stoff. Die Filmrechte sollen auch schon vergeben sein. Weiß jetzt nur nicht an welches Studio.

Leider sind die meisten Spieleverfilmungen Mist. Die besten Verfilmungen sind für mich immer noch "Tomb Raider".

"Doom" hätte man z.B. viel besser machen können.


----------



## Gatsch (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

eine F.E.A.R   Trilogie wär hammer

The Witcher 

Darksiders

mfg gatsch


----------



## nick9999 (1. Januar 2012)

The Witcher

Mass Effect

The Elder Scrolls

Assassin's Creed


----------



## kero81 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Tetris


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Mass Effekt 

XIII 

Assasins Creed 

Beyond Good and Evil


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



kero81 schrieb:


> Tetris


 Ich denke die Story haut alle weg.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



> Tetris



Made my Day


----------



## NotAnExit (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Es gibt viele Spiele, die ich mir als Film vorstellen könnte - Skyrim, Mass Effect, Stalker, Fallout...

Nur scheitern solche Vorhaben eigtl. immer, Wing Commander war gähnend langweilig, bei Doom wurde Potential verschenkt (obwohl man sich den gerade noch ansehen konnte). Andere Spiele wurden leider schon übel "verbollt" (Far Cry, Alone in the dark).

Fähige Regie, passendes Budget, dann würde das auch mal funktionieren.


----------



## WeaponPharmacy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

conviction ist ein film


----------



## 4LI4Z (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Mass Effect
Metro 2033 (nach Buch und Spiel muss ein Film her ^^)
Vielleicht, wenn es gut gemacht wäre noch ein Film zu Bioshock, denke der würde aber bestimmt zu trashig werden.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



> Metro 2033 (nach Buch und Spiel muss ein Film her ^^)


Finde ich auch, die Romane, das Spiel, die gesamte Endzeitstory lässt sich eig. gut Verfilmen.


----------



## Dexter1980 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Mass Effect! 

Ich finde ohnehin es gibt zu wenig SciFi im Kino^^


----------



## .Moe (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Ein neuer Hitman, aber diesmal mit Jason Statham und einem Agent 47 ohne Mitleid und/oder anderen herzzerreisenden Gefühlen!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



.Moe schrieb:


> Ein neuer Hitman, aber diesmal mit Jason Statham und einem Agent 47 ohne Mitleid und/oder anderen herzzerreisenden Gefühlen!



Ja das ist der kak bei Action Filmen. IMMER gibt es ein gott verdammtes Weib, was in jeder Szene rumheult oder mit dem "Held" rummacht. Grauenhaft.

Habe letztens Jurrasic Parc - Die vergessene Welt geguckt. Und ohmein GOtt, die Frau und die Tochter gingen mir so dermaßen auf den Sack, das ich umgeschaltet habe.

Das selbe bei John Rambo... Rambo bringt die Missionare zu ihrem Ziel (unteranderem natürlich eine Frau) und auf den Weg dahin werden sie von Piraten angeriffen und Rambo tötet sie alle und die Frau heult nur die ganze Zeit und schreit neeeeeeein wieso haben sie das getan.
Gott verflucht, da sollte Rambo die Frau mal wegknallen -.-


@Topic
Mass Effect soll ja iwann verfilmmt werden, nur sucht sich Bioware den besten Regisseur aus.


----------



## Jan565 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Half Life
Metal Gear
Portal

Aber alles leider Spiele die schlecht zu verfilmen sind. 

Half Life wurde in Sand gesetzt und Metal Gear auch. Aber lieber absagen als so ein Fail wie Far Cry.


----------



## bibakilla (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Mass Effect wird verfilmt.

Allerdings werden alle die das Spiel kennen den Film wohl ******* finden... ich meine.... wie will man Me toppen?^^


----------



## ULKi22 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Ich bin für Bioshock.
Ich würde Rapture zu gerne mal an der großen Leinwand sehen.


----------



## batmaan (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Einen Batman Film, welcher auf Batman AC, was letzlich auf dem comic beruht, beruht. Oder AA. Son richtig psycho Film.


----------



## .Moe (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ja das ist der kak bei Action Filmen. IMMER gibt es ein gott verdammtes Weib, was in jeder Szene rumheult oder mit dem "Held" rummacht. Grauenhaft.
> [...]


 
Kann Ich größtenteils zustimmen, aber in manchen Filmen passt es doch ganz gut. Nur in reinen Actionstreifen halt Ich es für sinnlos noch eine Nebenromanze einzubauen weil sie wie du schon sagst super nervig ist oder sowieso total neber der Action untergeht!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. Februar 2012)

Mass Effect und dann bitte verfilmt von Uwe Boll 

Ansonsten wären Stalker, Metro 2033 und Crysis noch ganz nette Ideen.


----------



## Ahab (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Stalker ist sogar verfilmt worden, wobei ich denke, dass es eher andersherum ist. Der Streifen ist nämlich schon richtig alt. Wer weiß ob sich die Stories überhaupt gleichen.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



.Moe schrieb:


> Ein neuer Hitman, aber diesmal mit Jason Statham und einem Agent 47 ohne Mitleid und/oder anderen herzzerreisenden Gefühlen!


 
Ja, ein richtiger Hitman wäre mal was. Allerdings ist mir da ein unbekannterer Schauspieler lieber, denn wenn einer wie Statham Agent 47 verkörpert, würden bestimmt viele genau das erwarten - ein paar Vollpfosten umnieten, hier und da ein lässiger Spruch, in die Nobelkarre einsteigen und durch die City heizen, Tussi aufgabeln usw. usf. Somit wären wir wieder auf dem Level von der bereits erschienenen Verfilmung. Nichts gegen J.S., aber ich finde er passt nicht so in das Klischee des eiskalten Killers.

Die Metal Gear Reihe bietet meiner Meinung nach mit die beste Substanz, um eine anspruchsvolle Verfilmung, vielleicht sogar einen Mehrteiler zu realisieren. Man denke da nur an Charaktere wie Psycho Mantis, Revolver Ocelot, Grey Fox oder Vamp! Mit den richtigen Schauspielern und einer angemessenen, nicht zu überzogenen Story wäre das eine Wucht... So könnte man ja einen Teil aus der Snake Eater-Ära machen, und später wie Solid Snake auf seinen "Vater" trifft etc. bis hin zu Raiden.

Splinter Cell würde mir auch zusagen. Rein optisch könnte ich mir da George Clooney vorstellen, der kann ja auch durchaus überzeugend eine solche Rolle spielen imo.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. Februar 2012)

Ahab schrieb:
			
		

> Stalker ist sogar verfilmt worden, wobei ich denke, dass es eher andersherum ist. Der Streifen ist nämlich schon richtig alt. Wer weiß ob sich die Stories überhaupt gleichen.



Der ist "geringfügig" älter und basiert auf "Frühstück am Wegesrand".
Bis auf die Tatsache, das es eine Sperrzone mit Anomalien gibt gleichen sich die Storylines jedoch nicht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Februar 2012)

HALO das nie fertig wurde da angeblich zu wenig Cash...

Oder auch Mirrors Edge. Sowas als Film ist geil ^^


----------



## facehugger (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Ich wär ja für Dead Space

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Jo, schönen SCIFI Horror.

Aber nur wenn es gut gemacht ist. "Doom" war z.B. Mist.


----------



## Matthy (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

crysis oder deus ex


----------



## Dr. Seltsam (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

"Edna bricht aus" und "Harveys neue Augen" <-haben bisher die lustigste Story die ich kenne
Als Trickfilm im Originalstil...


----------



## ChaoZ (24. Februar 2012)

Harvey's neue Augen dann aber mit FSK18.


----------



## slayerms (3. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

HALO!!!....god of war und darksiders ohh und dantes inferno


----------



## Dr. Seltsam (5. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*



> Harvey's neue Augen dann aber mit FSK18.


Also: Zeichentrick, Komödie und keine Jugendfreigabe. Es gibt wenig Filme die diese Kriterien erfüllen...


----------



## KillerCroc (6. März 2012)

*AW: Welche Games würdet Ihr gerne als Film sehen wollen?*

Alice Madness Returns


----------

